# بشرى للأخوة المهندسين-الـ Piping من البداية حتى الإحتراف



## أبو فاطمة (5 فبراير 2009)

الأخوة المهندسين،

أخيراً وبحمد الله وجدت المكان الذي يعطي تدريب مفصل للوصول إلى الإحتراف في تصميم شبكات المواسير. ورغبة مني في إفادتكم، فمن يريد التواصل مع هذا المكان فعليه ان يرسل رسالة خاصة وسأرسل له تليفونات وعنوان مركز التدريب.
مع العلم بانه بدأ الحجز لمجموعات التدريب لعام 2009.
عليكم بسرعة التواصل مع المركز لأنه يقوم بتدريس المادة والتي تحتوي معظم أنشطة العمل في مجال ال Piping ، ثلاث مرات كل سنة.
Piping design
Stress analysis
Using CaesarII​
وفق الله الجميع


----------



## engbasb (5 فبراير 2009)

مشكور على الخبر بس المركز ده فين
وايش نظام الدورات لو توضح اكتر


----------



## أبو فاطمة (6 فبراير 2009)

*مكان المركز*

هذا المركز موجود في مصر وينظم الدورات في القاهرة والأسكندرية. أما بالنسبة للدورات عندهم فهي تهدف إلى تخريج مهندس تصميم يستطيع بعون الله أن يقوم بأعمال التصميم بعد انتهائه من سلسلة التدريبات النظرية والعملية التي وضعوها في المنهج.


----------



## م/محمد محرم (6 فبراير 2009)

شكرا أبوفاطمه على هذا الاهتمام 
أرجوا منك اعطائى العنوان وكل التفاصيل


----------



## ENG/A.H.M (6 فبراير 2009)

_شكرا وجزاك اللة خيرا _
_لو سمحت العنوان_


----------



## أبو فاطمة (6 فبراير 2009)

*Training Topics*

المواد الأساسية فب التدريب هي: 

Introduction to Piping
Plant Layout 
Piping Design
Stress analysis
Stress analysis using Caesar II

كما يمكنهم وضع برامج تدريبية حسب رغبة المتدربين.


----------



## safa aldin (6 فبراير 2009)

شششششششششششششششششششششششششكككككككرررررررررررااااااااااً


----------



## احمد ابو جنه (6 فبراير 2009)

اخي العزيز محمود

هل هذا المركز يؤهل المهندس للعمل فعليا في التصميم وحسابات الاحمال بشكل عملي وكيف يمكن الاطلاع علي مواد الكورس

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## tarek yakop (7 فبراير 2009)

شكرا يا باش مهندس بس فين العنوان
وشهادة المركز معتمده ولا لا
مدة التدريب ؟؟
وشكرا على مساعدتك


----------



## مهندس إنتاج (7 فبراير 2009)

شكرا يا باش مهندس بس فين العنوان
وشهادة المركز معتمده ولا لا
مدة التدريب ؟؟
وشكرا على مساعدتك


----------



## بهاء فخرى (7 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليك
how can i calculate the head of pump on system:77:


----------



## محمود الغندورى (10 فبراير 2009)

Where is these center


----------



## mahdiz (10 فبراير 2009)

i can do stress analysis with caesar
design Plant with PDMS (design,admin,cata,draft,isodraft)


----------



## أبو فاطمة (11 فبراير 2009)

يمكنك الاتصال بهم أيضاً للبحث عن أماكن عمل.
[

QUOTE=mahdiz;975106]i can do stress analysis with caesar
design Plant with PDMS (design,admin,cata,draft,isodraft)[/QUOTE]


----------



## احمد حسين 2450 (16 فبراير 2009)

ياريت عنوان المركز ياباشمهندس


----------



## ناصر عبد الجبار (17 فبراير 2009)

*مجال storage tanks*

]
السادة الاعضاء اريد ازيد معلوماتي عن storage tanks ( تصميم ولنشاء)


----------



## وائل عبده (17 فبراير 2009)

ابو فاطمه انت عارف العنوان ولا لا ولا انت بتقول كلام مش متأكد منه
ولا انت بتستخف بعقول الناس
بلاش الاستهتار ده


----------



## ناصر عبد الجبار (17 فبراير 2009)

ممكن تتكلم عن موضوع ال piping مع الصور يا باش مهندس


----------



## م/زيكو تك (17 فبراير 2009)

الاخ محمد عبد الموجود اهديك هذا البيت من الشعر ((ولا ترج السماحه من بخيل --- فما في النار للظمآن ماء))
وكل فرد حر في نشر او حبس معلوماته 0 وحريته في اختيار من يساعد ومن لايساعد ويمكن له اسبابه الخاصه والله اعلى واعلم


00000والله الموفق للجميع


----------



## eng.mohamed_badawi (17 فبراير 2009)

where is this place???


----------



## ahmedresas (18 فبراير 2009)

*need adrees*

thanks. but can u tell us the contact inf of this center


----------



## حلمى جمعه (24 فبراير 2009)

تنلنعلنبت نلنلنبن تللل تلعلعفلعقبفغيبؤ


----------



## وليد 78 (25 فبراير 2009)

*شكرا يا باش مهندس بس فين العنوان
وشهادة المركز معتمده ولا لا
مدة التدريب ؟؟
وشكرا على مساعدتك*​


----------



## B2000 (26 فبراير 2009)

بصراحه مش فاهم ايه النظام ده
ما تكتب العنون او وسائل الاتصال بيهم


----------



## MEMO TEACH (26 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكم ممكن يا باش مهندسين لو في حد عنده برنامج cadworx 2009 لحسن النسخة الي عندي لا تعمل علي vista


----------



## MEMO TEACH (26 فبراير 2009)

علي فكرة البرنامج ده لتصميم شبكات المواسير و المحطات


----------



## عبدالله علي الصغير (27 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكم أريد أن أصمم شبكة طبقا للكود asme31.4 أرجو مساعدتي وذلك بتزويدي بهذه المواصفة


----------



## أبو فاطمة (27 فبراير 2009)

*بيانات المركز*

المهندسون الأعزاء:

إليكم بيانات المركز واعذروني على التأخر لمروري بظروف منعتني من التواصل على المنتدى:

Namaa Engineering
namaa.info @ namaEG.com
Alex. Egypt

أعتذر لإدارة المنتدي لوضعي البيانات هنا.

والله الموفق


----------



## ma_sk_7 (27 فبراير 2009)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء. الرجاء التكرم بالعنوان والتليفونات الخاصة بتللك المراكز


----------



## أبو فاطمة (28 فبراير 2009)

*العنوان*

Somoha, Alexandria,Egypt.
mobile: 010 2722 630
Tel: 002 03 4211 323


----------



## محمد عرفة (3 مارس 2009)

اين عنوانة فى الاسكندرية


----------



## محمد اسماعيل طه (19 أبريل 2009)

جزاك اللة خيرا وارجوا ارسال المعلوات لى


----------



## tigeras (19 أبريل 2009)

من فضلك يا هندسة عاوز تليفون المركز ده واي معلومات عن مواعيد وقيمة الكورس
راسلني علي اميلي [email protected]


----------



## أبو فاطمة (24 أبريل 2009)

المهندسون الأعزاء:

إليكم بيانات المركز

Namaa Engineering
namaa.info @ namaEG.com
Alex. Egypt

lموبايل: 0102722630
أرضي: 034211323

والله الموفق


----------



## hvac_eng (10 مايو 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا بس ممكن العنوان او طريقه الاتصال مشكوررررررررررر


----------



## hvac_eng (10 مايو 2009)

شكرا ياباش مهندس جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## saboelkhair (11 مايو 2009)

شكرا يا engineer علي هذه المعلومه


----------



## حسين العكمى (16 يونيو 2009)

يا عمى فين عنوان المركز وشكرا


----------



## samehussien (17 يونيو 2009)

أين المركز فى الإسكندرية بالضبط و أرقام التليفونات ورايت على وجه السرعة و شكرا جزيل


----------



## المهندس علي الطائي (18 يونيو 2009)

ممكن تعطينا عنوان المركز اخي الكريم ومشكور


----------



## prossly (12 أغسطس 2009)

اخى العزيز شكرا على مجهودك الكبير انا مهندس اعمل فعل فى تصميم خطوط الانابيب وحساب الاجهادات عليها 
ولكنى فعلا اريد ان اتعلم برنامج *
Stress analysis using Caesar II
حيث ان عملى نستخدم برنامج اخر 
الرجاء ادفادتى على مكان الكورس فى القاهره او ارسله على الميل الخاص بى **[email protected]
mobile: +2010 5475939
*


----------



## أبو مازن السكندري (20 أغسطس 2009)

أبو فاطمة قال:


> المهندسون الأعزاء:
> 
> إليكم بيانات المركز
> 
> ...


الأخوة الأفاضل
لاحظت أن بعض من المهندسين مازال يسأل علي البيانات , فأحببت أن أقتبسها لكم, لعلها تنفعكم باذن الله .... وكل عام وأنتم بخير


----------



## بي دي ام اس (12 نوفمبر 2009)

ياجماعه المركز ده حرامي ومبيعرفش اي حاجه عن البيبانج وبالأماره ادي نمرته اه ....0102722630


----------



## B2000 (18 نوفمبر 2009)

بي دي ام اس قال:


> ياجماعه المركز ده حرامي ومبيعرفش اي حاجه عن البيبانج وبالأماره ادي نمرته اه ....0102722630



هل جربت المركز بنفسك ام لا ؟
و لماذا تصفه بانه حرامى ماذا حدث معك لكى تقول ذلك ؟


----------



## بهاء احمد حسين (18 نوفمبر 2009)

_الشكر كل الشكر لك ابو فاطمه_


----------



## ابو عمر عمار (18 نوفمبر 2009)

*ان جاءكم فاسق بنبا*



بي دي ام اس;1350897 قال:


> ياجماعه المركز ده حرامي ومبيعرفش اي حاجه عن البيبانج وبالأماره ادي نمرته اه ....0102722630


 
اتقي الله ايها الفاسق فانا اقسم اني تعرفت علي هذا المركز وبه من المهندسين اصحاب الخبرات ما يمكن ان يفيد كل المهندسين في مجال البايبنج وكل اعضاء المركز علي اعلي مستوي من العلم والاخلاق الحميده والامانه في المهنه حيث انهم يتاكدون في كل محاضره من استفادة المتدربين بكل امانه. وان كان لديك ما يثبت كلامك ارجو منك ان تطلعنا عليه لتفضح كذبك وافترائك
والله علي ما اقوله شهيد


----------



## مجدي3 (22 نوفمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خير 
يارت عنوان المركز والتليفونات


----------



## hhhkhalil (29 نوفمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## رمزة الزبير (29 نوفمبر 2009)

عنوان أحد الجهات التدريبية في تخصص الأنابيب:
IPEBS – INSTITUTE OF PIPING ENGG. & BUILDING SERVICES
204, C-BLOCK, II FLOOR, MAYUR KUSHAL COMPLEX, ABIDS​ 
HYDERABAD – 1. Tel: 040-30623249, 0091 – 9885946711, WEBSITE: www.ipebs.in
ملخص البرنامج:
تصميم وهندسة الأنابيب وصيانة وفق مواصفات الجمعية الأمريكية للمهندسين الميكانيكيين
ASME B31.3&B31.4  :
Piping design & engineering per ASME B31.3 &B31.4​المقدمة:
هذا البرنامج يصمم لتقديم كل المواضيع الرئيسية ذات العلاقة بتصميم و تشغيل وتركيب وصيانة أنابيب عمليات ونقل المنتوجات النفطية 
Process piping and transportation pipe of liquid hydrocarbons .​هذا البرنامج يشمل تصميم الأنابيب وتحليل الأجهادات وإعداد مسودة الرسومات والنظريات وتحليل المشاكل وتصميم الأنظمة ويحوي البرنامج على تدريب على أحد برامج الكمبيوتر الخاصة بتصميم الأنابيب وتحليل الأجهادات.

مدة البرنامح:
45 يوم.
الوصف:
شهادة هذا البرنامج تقدم في مجال تصميم الأنابيب من أساس تخطيط الأنابيب،المكونات، مخطط التدفق ,P&ID, تصميم الضغط لأنابيب العمليات والمكونات،تحليل الأجهاد ،التحليل المرن،مسودة الأنابيب والمسار،صيانة الأنابيب ،التركيب و الإصلاح. كل موضوع يقدم لكي يعرض كأنه(عالم حقيقي)،تأثير قرارات التصميم على أداء النظام الناتج.
مكونات البرنامج:
أسس الأنابيب piping fundamentals:
مقدمة،أبعاد الأنابيب،بيانات الأنابيب ،مادة الأنابيب&الإختيار،الشفرات & المعايير ،التصنيع&التركيب ,وصلات الأنابيب.الإختصارات العامة. مستندات التصميم،أساس التصميم.

مكونات نظام الأنابيب piping system components :
تخطيط الأنابيب، ملحقات الأنابيب: 
Elbows ,tees reducers, end caps, stud ins, flanges, gasket, selection& application of valves, pipe racks , pipe supports, anchors &guides, thermal insulation.​​الصمامات ،الفلانجات ومانع التسرب valves, flanges& gasket:
أنواع الصمامات، الإختيار والتطبيق ، صمامات التحكم،مشغلي الصمامات، أنواع الفلانجات، مانع التسرب والمسامير.


----------



## handsomepharaoh (21 مارس 2010)

شكرا ليك يا بشمهندس
بس فين العنوان والتفاصيل
ياريت بعد اذنك تدينا المعلومات دي


----------



## محمود التوربينى (22 مارس 2010)

شكرا على هذا التوجيه


----------



## اسر (13 مايو 2010)

نسحابك بتعطينا المتيريال طلعت دير في تسويق لمركز تدريب ماشي الحال


----------



## samer65 (29 نوفمبر 2010)

انا عايز مكان لكورسات pdms


----------



## abydule2009 (1 أكتوبر 2012)

:56:


----------



## eng.amrattya (2 يونيو 2014)

CAESAR II 2013 R1

للبيع سعر النسخه 150 دولار والمقابله وجها لوجه في مصر .

eng.amrattya at yahoo


----------



## khairy10 (5 يونيو 2014)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------

